# Doctors app



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

I mentioned this a little bit in a previous thread. 
I just finished a doctors app with my urologist who knows about my self administered “TRT” and doesn’t get bent out of shape about it. 

spoke to him about the possibility of getting it all through him. For insurnace to cover it I would have to be under 300 total test on a lab, which isn’t worth it since insurance cost is the same as I get it now.  he said he could only prescribe me 100mg of test a week along with HCG through insurnace. Not bad but I’d like to be on 200mg a week if we do that route. 

he told me if we do not go through insurnace he has access to a compounding pharmacy and he can get me whatever amount of test I need but 10ml vial of test E will run me $150!!! 
12000 units of HCG will run about $90 and 5ml vial of deca will run $100. He said he would only be comfortable running me at 100-200mg of deca week which is fine as I just want it for some joint pain relief. Never taken HCG so may give that a run the mrs May want another kid... 

He said he’d look into anavar and anadrol for me as well. Not a bad deal but the test was a bit much at $150 for 10ml 

He said he’s fine with me taking my own test and still giving me a script for deca and potentially anavar/anadrol waiting on the call back for those

He would just want me in his office every 4 months for labs and to check on my overall health which is something we should all be doing anyway


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

Holy shit man. Jackpot for you!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 19, 2021)

Bro, with the script comes a lot of pro’s. For example, hoard your script for a latter time. You can travel with it. Totally legal now. I say go for it my dude. If! And only IF it benefits your financially to do so. If it would be a chore or even controversial for your family, forget it. But I’m js, lots of good options here for you brother.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2021)

I dont see this guy having a license for long


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 19, 2021)

I've not known a GP to script Deca to men, but good on ye fer finding one!


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> I've not known a GP to script Deca to men, but good on ye fer finding one!



ive heard of a few lately but usually only at 100mg weekly


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 19, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I mentioned this a little bit in a previous thread.
> I just finished a doctors app with my urologist who knows about my self administered “TRT” and doesn’t get bent out of shape about it.
> 
> spoke to him about the possibility of getting it all through him. For insurnace to cover it I would have to be under 300 total test on a lab, which isn’t worth it since insurance cost is the same as I get it now.  he said he could only prescribe me 100mg of test a week along with HCG through insurnace. Not bad but I’d like to be on 200mg a week if we do that route.
> ...



Wow! You be da man!! Endos snd Urologist here don’t recommmed but 100mg EOW snd never bests them mention anavar or Deca


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd probably do it. Just pin some short ester test around lab time so you can quickly lower your levels to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Still cheaper than a TRT clinic, you know it's 100% legit what you're taking, and you get 3 insurance paid rounds of bloodwork per year.

Not a bad thing.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

If I could draw low labs under 300 total test insurnace would cover 1ml test weekly and he said he could add in more without using insurnace for the rest but the insurance price is the same as what I’m getting now so idk if it’s worth it. 
really just being because I don’t wanna get that low and suffer. I imagine it may take me a few weeks to get that low anyway.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> If I could draw low labs under 300 total test insurnace would cover 1ml test weekly and he said he could add in more without using insurnace for the rest but the insurance price is the same as what I’m getting now so idk if it’s worth it.
> really just being because I don’t wanna get that low and suffer. I imagine it may take me a few weeks to get that low anyway.



Do it. Especially in your line of work if shit hits the fan and somebody leaks that you use anabolics illegally the media will have a field day crucifying you. 

It’s always best to have the Rx even if you’re primarily or exclusively using UGL IMO.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like a great doctor!


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Do it. Especially in your line of work if shit hits the fan and somebody leaks that you use anabolics illegally the media will have a field day crucifying you.
> 
> It’s always best to have the Rx even if you’re primarily or exclusively using UGL IMO.



Very good point 
I’m just being a wimp in reality it probably won’t be that bad to get off and get to under 300 total T on my labs... looking at maybe a  5 weeks of feeling down Maybe even less.  Waiting for my labs to come back but I anticipate I’ll be close to 3000 total t since I’m on my blast. Doctor said after 10 days I’ll be under 300 but I think it’ll be a little bit longer.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Very good point
> I’m just being a wimp in reality it probably won’t be that bad to get off and get to under 300 total T on my labs... looking at maybe a  5 weeks of feeling down Maybe even less.  Waiting for my labs to come back but I anticipate I’ll be close to 3000 total t since I’m on my blast. Doctor said after 10 days I’ll be under 300 but I think it’ll be a little bit longer.



Ahhhh, your doctor said what?


----------

